# SYT - Syntonic Limited



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Pacific Ore Limited (PSF) is mineral exploration company that own of the proprietary bacterial leach process, BioHeap, and is commercialising this technology across the globe.

http://www.pacificore.com.au


----------



## 9krpm (13 February 2011)

*Re: PSF - Pacific Ore*

Hmmm.. I hope they have a bit more substance than their website 

Anyone else know much about them or why the big jump up in January?


----------



## starman45 (13 February 2011)

*Re: PSF - Pacific Ore*



9krpm said:


> Hmmm.. I hope they have a bit more substance than their website
> 
> Anyone else know much about them or why the big jump up in January?




Probably bull trap...


----------



## System (19 July 2016)

On July 19th, 2016, Pacific Ore Limited (PSF) changed its name and ASX code to Syntonic Limited (SYT).


----------



## Johnwyz (9 May 2019)

Its obvious SYT is being held down from rising back up to 2c by the fake sell orders of 1,000,000 @1.6c
1,000,000 @ 1.5c
1,000,000 @ 1.4c
2,000,000 & 1,000,000 @ 1.2c
4,000,000 @ 1.1c
These fake orders are purposely placed there to create panic selloffs and buying at lower prices,some are either averaging down or wanting in and know the business will become profitable soon.
0.006 next line wipe.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 June 2019)

It's now down to 0.2c so can't go much lower.


----------

